# 1050 leaking oil...... BAD!!!!



## BRIAN1978 (Nov 17, 2004)

I fired up my 1050 yesterday and left it idle a few minutes, and saw oil dripping from behind the PTO drive pulley. My question is there a crankshaft seal/bearing that is bad ( I would assume) If so where can I locate one? I only live 15 minutes from Rays mower Shop. Thanks for any help
Brian


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Brian

There are 2 oil seals. One on each end of the crank. Both are the same, part # PH-529. Refernce # 171 in the exploded diagram on pg 27 and pg 30 in the TRA-10D/TR-10D engine manual. 

I think Ray's might have it.


----------



## BRIAN1978 (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for your help, Sixchows. I'll be contacting Rays.
Brian


----------

